# can it work with these speakers



## timbenton89 (Oct 10, 2008)

i have the sony x-plod car cd player cdx-gt51w and i want to know if i can use 300 watt speakers on this or do i hav to use a smaller watt speakers


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I take it you are on bout running the components (door speakers)

If you are, most people reccomend that they are amped. It would probly run without a amp, but then there wouldnt be much point in upgrading to the more powerful speakers.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you want to run a sub...via a indash CD player? Yeah it can be done, but your sub will be garbage in about 30 minutes. Lets say for example I have a 300 watt subwoofer, that is built to run sub frequencies, now I am going to power it with a 45watt (4 channel) cd player that runs midlevel to high level frequencies. To put this in perspective, it would be like trying to play a flute through a tuba.


----------

